# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Around the world as a family....slowly to immerse deeply!

## travelworld

Hi all!

We have been traveling the world as a family since 2006 and have gathered lots of information on this topic as we go. 

No one had done exactly what we wanted to do ( an open ended trip) so we had to make up a lot of it.  We have learned tremendous amounts about living large on little (25K a year for a family of 3), family travel, homeschooling and distance learning on the go ( including piano via skype and violin via internet), immersing in another language and culture, mobile living, early retirement, cheap luxury lodging, RVing around Europe, shipping RV's around the world  etc etc. 


We think this is such an enriching and free experience for a family that we are more than happy to share all that we know. 

Here is our blog if you want to know more:

http://www.soultravelers3.com

Or please join our facebook group here:


http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=23138026952

----------

